# Amarok Datenbank gefunden aber keine Infos aus Datenbank

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein Amarok update durchgeführt.

Amarok findet die Datenbank, aber zeigt nicht mehr an wie oft bzw.

wann ich das Lied das letzte mal gespielt habe an.

Was ist da los?

Wenn ich das Password in amarok ändere sagt Amarok sofort Datenbank nicht gefunden.

Wenn es das richtige ist alles super, aber es fehlen die Infos.

Ich hätte die schon ganz gerne die habe ich nämlich über die Jahre gesammelt.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Josef.95

 *Gentoo KDE 4.4 - 4.6 Upgrade Guide wrote:*   

> 2.  Before / while starting the upgrade
> 
> Amarok woes (bug 365719)
> 
> If you are an Amarok user, be warned, there is a bug that can effectively delete all your playlist statistics on upgrade. You can get around this only by backing up your Amarok database before the upgrade, and doing some rather nasty manual hacks. More details can be found in the bug report and in this KDE forum post. 

 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Josef.95

Was muss ich den da manuel machen damit das läuft.

Das sehe ich irgendwie nicht.

Zum Glück habe ich backups von meiner Datenbank darüber bin ich ja schon mal froh.

Ist zwar 2 Wochen her aber das macht ja nix.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## mrsteven

Den Forenpost gibt's hier: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=94868&p=195086#p195086

Den SQL-Befehl musste ich auch noch ein wenig anpassen, da auch die Dateipfade nun etwas anders gespeichert werden. Alles ziemlich hässlich... Wenn du vor dem langen SQL-Befehl mal folgende SQL-Abfrage auf der alten und der neuen Datenbank ausführen und das Ergebnis hier posten kannst, dann kann ich dir den passenden SQL-Befehl geben:

```
SELECT rpath FROM urls LIMIT 10;
```

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Josef.95

ich bin jetzt einfach mal auf eine Amarok Version 2.3 zurück gegangen.

Hier bekommt der das mit der Mysql auch nicht geregelt.

Oder habe ich meine Datenbank geschrottet? Sollte ich mal das Update zurück spielen?

Oder ist der Fehler ab dieser Version auch schon. Wird der irgendwann mal automatisch behoben?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Josef95,

ich habe das jetzt mit der Anleitung gemacht.

Das ganze auch mit Amarok 2.4 aber es hat nix gebracht.

Ich habe immer noch nicht die Anzahl usw... auf dem Bildschirm stehen.

Jetzt bin ich wieder bei Amarok 2.3.2 mit dem backup und alles ist gut.

Allerdings kann ich jetzt warten auf die nächste 2.4 Version wo evt. das Problem behoben ist?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## JoHo42

Hallo Leute,

ich bin immer noch bei Amarok-2.3.2-r1 und möchte jetzt doch ganz gerne mal Amarok updaten.

Kann ich jetzt ohne Probleme auf die Version Amarok-2.5.0-r3 updaten?

Oder zerschiesse ich mir dann wieder meine Datenbank?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo JoHo42

Huh, nun wird es aber Zeit mit dem Update, denn amarok-2.3.2 gibt es mittlerweile nicht mehr m Tree.

Ein Vorschlag:

Versuche es mal mit dem Tipp aus https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=365719#c6

1) Starte dein aktuellen amarok-2.3.2

gehe dort in die Einstellungen --> Amarok einrichten --> Sammlung

deaktiviere hier "Änderungen überwachen" (Häkchen entfernen)

speichere es mit OK ab und beende Amarok. 

2) Merge nun das Update auf die aktuelle Amarok Version (zZt ist  2.5.0-r3 stable)

3) Starte den neuen Amarok, und gehe wieder zu Einstellungen --> Amarok einrichten --> Sammlung

und nimm hier dann einen kompletten rescan vor (das ist der Button "Vollständig erfassen").

Wenn das durch ist speichere mit OK ab und beende Amarok

Starte Amarok und setze wieder (sofern gewünscht) das Häkchen bei "Änderungen überwachen"

Das ganze ist [ungetestet!], also lege dir vorher besser ein aktuelles Backup an!

Vermutlich sollte das Update so, mit Erhalt der Statistiken, problemlos klappen :)

Viel Erfolg

----------

